# Reihenschaltung nach 13849-1



## Safety (12 September 2009)

Aus gegebenen Anlass anbei ein Lösung wie man einen DC von 99% erreichen kann!


----------



## Paule (12 September 2009)

Ja, das Teil ist echt klasse.
Gratulation an Jokabsafety! 

Nur leider noch etwas teuer.


----------



## Safety (13 September 2009)

Wie kommst Du drauf, dass es teuer sein soll?
Mit was vergleichst Du unser System?


----------



## Paule (13 September 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du drauf, dass es teuer sein soll?
> Mit was vergleichst Du unser System?


Not-Aus-Schaltgerät von PILZ


----------



## Safety (13 September 2009)

Hallo,
bitte sehe Dir mal genau an was unser Vital System ist und vor allem kann!
Es ist kein Standard Relais!

Diese haben wir auch im Programm und entsprechen in etwa dem Preisniveau unserer Mitbewerber! RT9, RT6, RT7 sind bei uns die Bezeichnungen!

Vital ist nicht nur einfach ein Relais sondern eine Komplette Lösung für die Maschinensicherheit  und das ganze einkanalig mit KAT4 und PLe. Bei 30 Sensoren in Reihe und bis zu 1000m Leitungslänge. Man kann in dieses System viel Verschiedene Sensoren einbinden, vom Not-Halt über Lichtvorhang bis zum Berührungslosen Sensor und auch mit Tina 3a Mechanische Schalter! 

Also man kann einen kompletten Sicherheitskreis aufbauen und das mit einem Relais im Schaltschrank!

Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich gerne mal genauer auf die Technik eingehen und erklären was wir da vor schon 6-7 Jahren entwickelt haben. Wir gehen teilweise ganz andere Wege in der Maschinesicherheit. 

Also bitte vergleiche Äpfel mit Äpfel.


----------



## Paule (13 September 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich gerne mal genauer auf die Technik eingehen und erklären was wir da vor schon 6-7 Jahren entwickelt haben. Wir gehen teilweise ganz andere Wege in der Maschinesicherheit.
> 
> Also bitte vergleiche Äpfel mit Äpfel.


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.
Ich kenne das System!
Wirklich Spitzenklasse, mir wurde es Anfang des Jahres mal vorgestellt. 
Mir ist auch kein vergleichbares System bekannt, ich kann es halt nur mit dem vergleichen, wie ich jetzt meinen Sicherheitskreis zusammenstelle. Und dementsprechend muss ich ja mein Angebot abgeben.

Aber eine Erklärung, gerade mit dem aufmodulierten 200 Hz Überwachungstakt, wäre für Alle sicher interessant.


----------



## doublecee (15 September 2009)

preislich kein plan ...aber aber vom prinzip her 1A!!! ...haben das teil schon im serieneinsatz 

...weisste bescheid Paule_ 

greetz m3nd|


----------

